# Vertigrow: Utilizing Vertical Space In Hydroponics



## Clown Baby (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey dudes.
So I bought some of these vertigrow trays. Circular flood trays with a hollowed center, allowing you to light it from the middle... Pictures will explain it better. The system is pretty cool because its pretty versatile. You can have different numbers of trays, and space them differently. You can also run it as ebb&flow, RDWC, or aero. You could also probably rig up a drip with some 1/2" tubing. 
bought them at www.vertigrowsystems.com

anyways..
Lighting: 
open bulb in the middle of the trays. Actually it's positioned a little above the top tray...
It's an eye hortilux hps 600w bulb with a hydrofarm phantom ballast.

ventilation
I'm cooling the light with a 20" box fan positioned in the middle of the lowest tray, blowing air up. Again, you'll see it in the pictures.
The tent is about 3.5"x3.5"x6". I'm exhausing it right now with a 9" blizzard fan.
Passive intakes.

system:
I'm running 2 trays right now. filled with 5.5" pots.
I can cram 18 5.5" square pots in each level.

nutrients:
Currently running foxfarm 3part. might hit it with monopotassium phosphate for a pk boost in week 3 or 4.

im about 1.5 weeks into flower right now, with an EC of 1.2. bluelab truncheon.
I keep pH between 5.5 and 6.

strain:
odyssey.
Not sure about its lineage. Bought one mother plant from a dispensary and ripped 40 cuttings off of it. Was able to leave all of the tops. It's about 1 month into flower right now. 
Anyways the cuttings went into this system and are looking alright.
I gave them a week or so of veg.
If anyone knows the genetics for odyssey (not odyssey kush), feel free to speak up.

So, I like this thing because you get good penetration with the vertical lighting in the center. And you can keep your grow to a smaller footprint. Less floorspace!


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 10, 2011)

Heres about a week into flower: Plants are stretching nicely.
Ideally, I'd like to have the plants stretch up and cover the inside of the tray above them, covering the whole cylinder with canopy.
Also I trim most of the lower shoots, UNLESS those shoots look strong, and are growing in towards the light.


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking great.. got a link for the trays?


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Jun 10, 2011)

tommyo3000 said:


> Looking great.. got a link for the trays?


ya....that looks cook +rep


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 10, 2011)

tommyo3000 said:


> Looking great.. got a link for the trays?


 got em at www.vertigrowsystems.com


----------



## Neumann (Jun 11, 2011)

Interesting. So, essentially it's a tubular sea of green? I'm wondering what the differences between trays will be in regards to their position at the light source. I've seen something *similar-ish* using several 4' VHO fluorescent bulbs mounted vertically but never with an HID.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 11, 2011)

Neumann said:


> Interesting. So, essentially it's a tubular sea of green? I'm wondering what the differences between trays will be in regards to their position at the light source. I've seen something *similar-ish* using several 4' VHO fluorescent bulbs mounted vertically but never with an HID.


Yea. Well, I bought 4 grow trays.
With a single light, I tinkered around and found that you can get solid lighting on about 3 trays if you keep them close enough together.
If you angle your plants inwards, and have the stems coming out closer to the inside of the tray, it's easier to keep the trays closer together.

The reason I opted to go for only 2 tiers is because I have 36 plants. And that is just enough to fill up 2 tiers in 5.5" netpots.
It's also less volume needed in my reservoir.

You could get super efficient with this if you could rig a single light to some kind of light mover, and have a bulb move vertically in the middle.
stack like 8 tiers with one 600w.... baller....


----------



## uhavealighter? (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW. Sweet Setup! My grow would be perfect for this +rep


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 12, 2011)

2 weeks flowering.
1.2 EC

plants still stretching. Put in a MH today to get some better pictures


----------



## uhavealighter? (Jun 13, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> So, I like this thing because you get good penetration with the vertical lighting in the center. And you can keep your grow to a smaller footprint. Less floorspace!


How much space does this system take up?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 13, 2011)

uhavealighter? said:


> How much space does this system take up?


 Less than 3.5'x3.5' of floorspace.
Just expand up into the sky


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking good still. do you know about the cannabis-specific GH Flora chart that Mel Frank wrote up in one of his books?
I just started it today..


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know about Mel Franks books, but I like GH!


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 13, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> I don't know about Mel Franks books, but I like GH!


http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-Growers-Insiders-Guide-Frank/dp/0929349008
Marijuana Grower's Insider's Guide [Paperback]
Mel Frank (Author)






download as a torrent file:
http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/6097569/Mel_Frank_-_Marijuana_Grower__s_Guide_-_Insiders_Guide_-_English.6097569.TPB.torrent

check it out first on here:
http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fourtwenty/articles/profiles.htm

scroll down to the section "About The Published Nutrient Profiles" to see what I am talking about. Basically, it is a customized plan for using GH that is cannabis-specific.

I am downloading the book now... I started using this yesterday on some veg and seedlings..

Tommy


----------



## cowell (Jun 13, 2011)

what's the cost on those systems CB?


----------



## uhavealighter? (Jun 14, 2011)

Yo cowell, been following this thread and went to www.ezhydroshop.com where they sell it. You can purchase this system in so many ways. The cheapest is a one level ebb & flow system kit without lighting for $350 to a 6 level aeroponic system with everything(dual cool tube, phantom ballasts and sunpulse bubs, fan) for $3500. you can choose to buy it with or without lighting. I bought the white 3 level ebb and flow kit without lighting for $700. You can also buy the trays separately. I'm going to grow a plant every 4" with this to have 27 plants each level. That should get me at least 2 pounds(well worth the $700 if you look at that way). That gh recipe sounds interesting. always love master grower recipes.


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm using the special GH recipe. To clarify (after reading the book): Mel Frank offers N-P-K ranges for each stage of life for the cannabis plant. This is done by tissue testing. The numbers are almost the same as the Lucas formula, but use all the GH bottles to mix up the right N-P-K.

I switched one rez over and it has seedlings and rootes clones in it.. If it is good after a few days, I'm gonna switch one ebb and gro unit over.. then I can do a side-by-side with the regular GH program...


----------



## jeb5304 (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't stand your avi. Sorry . Nice set up . Ima go puke now


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 15, 2011)

jeb5304 said:


> I can't stand your avi. Sorry . Nice set up . Ima go puke now


 william hung is a cutie


----------



## jeb5304 (Jun 15, 2011)

if he had 100 bullet holes in his head he would be cute.


----------



## uhavealighter? (Jun 16, 2011)

he's cute and he's also a wonderful singer. sounds just like justin beiber, magical! Yo CB i'm thinking of spacing my plants 4" apart. Do you think that is too close with this system? From the pics it looks like you could squeeze a few more in each level.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 17, 2011)

Learn by doing.
Let er rip.
If you're going to space 4" apart, you're going to HAVE to lollipop and trim the lower 1/3. allow for some air circulation.
But then again, I guess Heaths mini vert had super close spacing.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 17, 2011)

week 3 and a half.

did some rearranging.
Don't mind the big plant in the middle.
Thats the mother that i ripped all of these clones off of.
get a little preview smoke, ya know?!?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 21, 2011)

middle of week4. 
Running the EC at 1.4.

I added my base foxfarm nutes to 1.1, then upped it to 1.4 with some 11=57=26 powder.


----------



## GermiNATE B (Jun 22, 2011)

Good going, nicely done! + rep


----------



## TonsTwoTop (Jun 22, 2011)

Im thinking about purchasing these trays from vertigrowsystems.com!
Do you know how sturdy they are? 
I talked to a sales rep from vertigrow they said they are made from sturdy ABS plastic. 
But though I would ask someone who is growing out of them.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 23, 2011)

they're prime.
i might try with lids and netpots next time, get uncut lids and drill the holes closer to the inside. get stems to grow inward more so i can stack these closer together.
same thing i do witht he square pots right now, but with the lids I could block out light...

It'd be cool to just full the whole tray with hydroton, but i'd be scared if i had to pull some plants. even right now, there are a couple of retards out of the bunch that are growing weird.
Sorry thats not PC......

I want to run 3 full trays next run with one 600 in the middle, and stack the trays superclose.
But I should probably focus on getting through this before i worry about the next one...first run in this system


----------



## az30 (Jun 24, 2011)

carnt wait to see what you get from this how long did you veg them for as you obviously aint got much room to grow. i was thinking of changing from dwc system and doing 25 plants in soil, 25 cuttings not from seed
veg them for one week, then switch to flower for the 8 weeks and i was told i would get an ounce a plant off 1 600 watt 
but aint to sure at the moment what to do 
but would love to see what your results are with theese clown baby what you hoping for from each plant?
keep this updated which can see you are as this system looks great for me id make that
listen anyone reading this have you heard of anyone doing this with 25 plants under one 600 watt and was they getting the oz a plant or has anybody done this there self please please please let me know in this thread if you will or private message me respect in advance


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 24, 2011)

az30 said:


> carnt wait to see what you get from this how long did you veg them for as you obviously aint got much room to grow. i was thinking of changing from dwc system and doing 25 plants in soil, 25 cuttings not from seed
> veg them for one week, then switch to flower for the 8 weeks and i was told i would get an ounce a plant off 1 600 watt
> but aint to sure at the moment what to do
> but would love to see what your results are with theese clown baby what you hoping for from each plant?
> ...



Thanks, G.
I Vegged for like 2 weeks, under a 600w CAP digilux MH.
I think from now on though, I might not veg with this system.
I'm just going to pack in as many plants as I can and flower from clone.

This is my first time growing in both this system and with this strain, so I'm not sure what to expect.
I haven't heard from anyone who's grown Odyssey yet. 
1/2 oz per plant would be really nice though.

I still need to dial in the environment within this tent.
Need a fan speed controller because a 6 inch inline can (CAP valuline fans) is way overkill for a 4x4x6 room.
Also need to deal with heat, because in california it's been in the 90's this past week. I don't have an AC!

But yea, hoping for around a 3/4 to a lb on this first run.
Next run I'll have temps/ventilation under control, and stack 3 full tiers rather than 2 partially full.

That'd be cool to see someone use this system with soil. very interested to see how it goes.
You could consider using a 1/2" valve in your fill/drain fittings to help with watering.

You could run 25 plants in 2 tiers, and space em out to give you more room for veg.
This thing gets really efficient when you run lots of small plants. more tiers.


----------



## az30 (Jun 24, 2011)

NAH MATE I WAS ON ABOUT just 25 plants on the floor like with bulb over the top at the moment i do bubblers dwc but have only got just over 1 metre square but about 7 foot high so your teir thing would be even better than pputting 25 under 1 600watt but in your thing id do deep water culture and throw about 50 in if i got half a plant fuck me theres a quick 25 oz lol
carnt wait to see what you get from this you want to get one of them light movers theve got them on your link for them vertical systems its all expense though en it nice one though C-B


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 24, 2011)

A light rail would be so dope in this system.... running like 5 tiers on one light. badass.

Get like 3 grams per watt lol


----------



## 303 (Jun 26, 2011)

You're first post shows your cloner and a pink straw in it, is there a reason for that? Just curious, nice grow!


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 26, 2011)

303 said:


> You're first post shows your cloner and a pink straw in it, is there a reason for that? Just curious, nice grow!


I was hoping it might be an outlet for warm air to escape.
a 400gph pump heats that water up pretty quick


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 29, 2011)

week5
1.3 EC
Plants starting to bud a bit.

I keep redoing the box they're in.
I should really just invest in a fucking grow tent....


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 2, 2011)

more pics. res change today. still runnning at 1.4 EC but with less PK powder now.
Maybe 1.2 with tigerbloom and 0.2 more with pk powder.


----------



## penguinking (Jul 3, 2011)

you should rotate your pictures so i don't have to break my neck to see them correctly.... lol


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 12, 2011)

took plants out to get some pics today.
found 2 caterpillars. fucking things.... maybe THATS why people screen their intakes....lol

still feeding around 1.4EC. plants are putting on some weight, but still a good 3 to 5 weeks from finishing.


----------



## uhavealighter? (Jul 12, 2011)

damn looks like your growing corn on the cob


----------



## gophernutz (Jul 16, 2011)

what was the strain again?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 18, 2011)

strain is Odyssey.

CA dispensary clone, I guess.
Can't find much on the genetics


----------



## cowell (Jul 18, 2011)

What is the spacing on your levels?


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 19, 2011)

Those trays rock!


----------



## penguinking (Jul 19, 2011)

OH MY GOD! odysseus is the SHIT! my homey in town is growin this, or recently was and it smells like STRAIGHT STRAWBERRY! I believe it is from stoney girl farms, and is a white rhino, strawberry cough cross


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 19, 2011)

cowell said:


> What is the spacing on your levels?


I keep about 5 or 6" in between each level. This is just enough space to move a plant in/out without having to lift a tray.
The plants grow up those 5" and onto the inside of the next tray.
Ideally, you'd get the best light coverage and penetration with less spacing... but I've moved twice with this setup, and it's such a pain in the ass that I'll wait for next run around.
If you work it right (closer spacing), you can get just as good light coverage with 3 tiers as I'm currently getting with 2.
The trick is angling your clones on one edge of the pot, and this will enable them to more easily grow inward on the inside of the next tier.


----------



## cowell (Jul 19, 2011)

How big are the plants when you are putting them into flower for that spacing? I'm sorry - I'm sure you've posted it before, just don't recall seeing it.

You are running 2 teirs/light - but 3 would be BETTER? That's awesome if I'm reading that right. 
Sorry, for the questions, I'm building my own vertical set-up and yours is about as close as I've seen to what I have in mind.

Can I PM you for some input?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 19, 2011)

I built the grow box for this system a little too small. It's hard to get in here and do any work or get nice pics. And I have to keep moving, disassembling and reassembling....
Thats why you see some pics where it's outdoors/in that little square box.
Next run I'll build a new box and give myself some more workspace. maybe a 4x6 to make room for a CO2 tank...

Here are some pics for now: Most plants are giant colas all the way up. bout a foot to 1.5 feet tall. I need to figure out a way to deal with this because the stems arent really strong enough to hold them up.... some are leaning over under the weight of the buds


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 19, 2011)

cowell said:


> How big are the plants when you are putting them into flower for that spacing? I'm sorry - I'm sure you've posted it before, just don't recall seeing it.
> 
> You are running 2 teirs/light - but 3 would be BETTER? That's awesome if I'm reading that right.
> Sorry, for the questions, I'm building my own vertical set-up and yours is about as close as I've seen to what I have in mind.
> ...


yea man feel free to pm me... not really sure how PMs work on this site but how hard can it be...
I vegged some of the clones for about 2 weeks while waiting for others to take root.
You can run 3 tiers instead of 2 without sacrificing any lighting, just run the trays closer together. 
The only down side to this is you cant take plants out of the trays if you run them that tight. But if you're not running a perpetual, it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 19, 2011)

sweet trays....subed i want to see the outcome.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 20, 2011)

vertigrowsystems.com! check it out

They way they show em on the site isnt the best way to grow pot... gotta stack em closer together to get the best lighting.


----------



## Noobskienator (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a totally sweet thread man; I like your battleship! Hey, I got two questions, purely out of curiosity; first, how much did the entire setup cost? I am talking the whole shindig - the vertigrow system, pots, nutrients, etc? How much dry weight do you believe your first harvest will yield?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 21, 2011)

Noobskienator said:


> This is a totally sweet thread man; I like your battleship! Hey, I got two questions, purely out of curiosity; first, how much did the entire setup cost? I am talking the whole shindig - the vertigrow system, pots, nutrients, etc? How much dry weight do you believe your first harvest will yield?


I think the trays/stand were ~500$. but I'm only using half of it right now... I bought 4 trays because you get them for cheaper when you buy more.
ballast (digital 600w phantom) and bulbs (digilux MH and eye hortilux hps) were probably around 250 350ish. Nutrients are cheap. I use foxfarm 1part base nutrients (grow big and tiger bloom). CAP 6" valuline fan. a box fan I had sitting around. 

The only thing I got NEW for this grow was the eye hortilux, ballast, and vertigrow system. I was running a home made vertical system before, but I opted to go for the vertigrow because theres a LOT less potential for leaks. My old ones were gutters/pvc and it's a pain in the ass to keep them from leaking.

I think this should pull 1lb. vegged for about 1-2 weeks while some straggler clones were still rooting.

Next run it'll yield more because I'll be running 3 tiers closer together.


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jul 26, 2011)

So I switched to digital ballasts last week and also consequently to Sun Master bulbs. Apparently hortilux says that their bulbs are a no-go in digital ballasts, while Sun Master certify that theirs are a go..

what do you think?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 26, 2011)

tommyo3000 said:


> So I switched to digital ballasts last week and also consequently to Sun Master bulbs. Apparently hortilux says that their bulbs are a no-go in digital ballasts, while Sun Master certify that theirs are a go..
> 
> what do you think?


I'm running an old style Eye Hortilux in the phantom (used to run it on the dimmer, too) and no problems so far.
I hear a lot of the problems come from using low quality digital ballasts, too. (sorry lumatek and lumatek knockoffs) I think you'd be ok with a quantum or hydrofarm digital ballast.
dont use a ballsts with an "overdrive" or "superlumens" mode. it'll fuck your bulbs.

and just a heads up, Eye Hortilux recently released a new line of HPS bulbs to be used in digital ballasts.
Check your local stores!


----------



## tommyo3000 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well shit, I purchased nextgen 1000s, which offer good warranty, but not the best warranty which is the Badass Ballast. 

I will report on Sunmasters as I have been a devotee of Hortilux up until now.


----------



## trep (Jul 27, 2011)

Very interesting to see some reviews. I was looking into their setup as well as I have my first two grows under my belt finally. I was just worried I'd have to switch over to hydro with the vertical setup as I don't have any experience with it. Looking at their trays though, I should be able to do what you're doing and then switch over to hydro when I'm more comfortable.

I just hope they don't go out of business (possible?) before I get enough guts to switch over a few months down the line.

I'm just kind of confused still on the vegging time as it seems like I veg forever (2+ months) and it doesn't seem to get much bigger on my first grows =P


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 27, 2011)

trep said:


> Very interesting to see some reviews. I was looking into their setup as well as I have my first two grows under my belt finally. I was just worried I'd have to switch over to hydro with the vertical setup as I don't have any experience with it. Looking at their trays though, I should be able to do what you're doing and then switch over to hydro when I'm more comfortable.
> 
> I just hope they don't go out of business (possible?) before I get enough guts to switch over a few months down the line.
> 
> I'm just kind of confused still on the vegging time as it seems like I veg forever (2+ months) and it doesn't seem to get much bigger on my first grows =P


You can definitely run these in soil. I'd attach a ball valve to the lower flood/drain fitting. Close it when you water. Fill up the tray to about 2". Your pots would drink the water via capillary action. (from the bottom, up). Then when you're done you can just open up the valve and drain the excess. This would eliminate having to water every pot by hand. You can just water a whole tray at a time, instead.

I'm sure they'll stay in business. They have a really good product, just not a lot of people are using it yet.

As for veg time, my plants were all vegged from 0-2 weeks. A lot of them are budding too fat to even hold themselves up anymore... Need to put up a cage next time


----------



## trep (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response! Sorry if any of the questions I have are dumb. Just trying to get a feel for it all before jumping into it.

-Is there any reason you use the pots instead of their custom predrilled tray lids? You can fit 2 extra there and you can see what's going on.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought my system early... before they were manufacturing the tray lids.

Otherwise I probably would have bought them.
I might buy uncut lids though, and drill the holes a little closer to the center.
That way I could angle the plants inwards and allow closer spacing between trays.

I've seen these systems grown out with the lids, though.
They were growing tomatoes with the aero system, and the root zone looked PRIME. like, explosive rootgrowth compared to the RDWC. (It was a side by side comparison)


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 27, 2011)

Odyssey are finally getting close to finished.
Some of em are so fat that they can't support their own weight... going to need to add in a cage next time.

I had a few indica plants (purps?) that I had thrown in here, and they are done now.
I love the purple strains, but they are such a pain to propagate. They've got a high propensity to mold!

pics or it didnt happen? ok here it goes.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Jul 27, 2011)

Me likey very cool.


----------



## cowell (Jul 27, 2011)

Clown Baby said:


> Odyssey are finally getting close to finished.
> Some of em are so fat that they can't support their own weight... going to need to add in a cage next time.
> 
> I had a few indica plants (purps?) that I had thrown in here, and they are done now.
> ...


 
I don't get it.. you say your system is vertical.. but clearly by all your pictures you are growing horizontally... FAIL!

Just kiddin Clowny.. looking nice. 

can you post a link to the side by side results with these and the RDWC you talk about?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 28, 2011)

cowell said:


> I don't get it.. you say your system is vertical.. but clearly by all your pictures you are growing horizontally... FAIL!
> 
> Just kiddin Clowny.. looking nice.
> 
> can you post a link to the side by side results with these and the RDWC you talk about?


Yea when I go back I can snag you some pics.

The side by side is of some tomatoes.
one is running aero with 2" plugs, and one is running rdwc with 3" netpots.
The root system is way nicer on the aero. Explosive growth compared to rdwc.

Both reservoirs had airstones in them, pretty cool room temps.

Only issue with aero is checking sprayers, but the difference in growth might actually be worth it...


----------



## Noobskienator (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for your answer, sorry it took me so long to respond. Sweet, so it is a worthwhile investment, in other words =]. Again, very neat, and thanks for the info.


----------



## suTraGrow (Jul 28, 2011)

Ran a very similar set up my self when i first started doing vertical. Interesting set up for sure 

I always had a love for growing trees tho 6-8ft and that set up was restricting me from that. So i went all cool tubes now get to grow tree's and still go vertical  2 of best world hehe. 

+rep for attempting verticle wish more people would give it a try


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 4, 2011)

Man, oh Man.

Most of these plants have fallen over under their own weight.
Not bad, considering all I used were FoxFarm base nutrient (tiger bloom) and a generic PK booster from home depot.

Added a Metal Halide to finish these plants off, and am starting to flush them out.
You can already see a little color formation as the green fades.
And these plants are packing on trichomes from the extra UV that the MH is bringing to the table.


----------



## trep (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks awesome. How do you plan on putting in a screen for your next batch?


----------



## trep (Aug 4, 2011)

Also I'm looking at strains and it seems like growing indicas (shorter) would be better for this type of grow?


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 5, 2011)

White rhino would be good. Compact as fuck. 

You mentioned earlier that a vertical light mover would be pimp. If your running a bare bulb that would be super easy. The lamp
Cord runs through a pulley wheel mounted over the center of your grow. Then zip tie the cord to a light mover. Cord gets longer..light lower. Cord gets shorter... Well, you get the picture.


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 5, 2011)

trep said:


> Looks awesome. How do you plan on putting in a screen for your next batch?


thanks.
looked better when the plants actually stood up... I'll get nicer pics later, these phone pics dont do them justice.Should have developed some kind of hook system to hole plants up, but its a PITA to get in there, so I'll just do a screen next run. I can just make a circular screen like 14" to 18" diameter and put it around the light. Could rest it on the fan or something. So when the plants get so fat they fall over, I can just ziptie them upright to the screen


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 5, 2011)

running a new nutrient regiment. I used to run just foxfarm 3part, grow big, big bud, and tigerbloom.
this run I ran a new strain (odyssey) and used only tiger bloom and a PK booster (11 52 7)

Plants are so fat they cant support themselves. Might use potassium silicate and a stronger fan next time. The screen will help too.

I guess I could have worse thing to complain about than my plants having too much bud to stand up.....


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 5, 2011)

trep said:


> Also I'm looking at strains and it seems like growing indicas (shorter) would be better for this type of grow?


You could grow some indicas in here. I would definitely recomment vegging them a bit though. You'll want plants that are at least 6" (height of each tray) + (distance between each tray) after flowering. I grew a few purps plants and flowered them right after clone, they only grew like 8" tall. It's a waste of space if you dont grow your plants all the way up inside the next tray. Odyssey Is a hydrid, and it went from ~4"=6" to about 14"=20" after flowering. 1/2 to 1 1/2 oz per plant, it's looking like.


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 10, 2011)

Cut a few plants down yesterday.
Going to let the rest go for another week or so with just plain water.
No nute's, no pHing.
Color's starting to show up nicely for Odyssey.
it REEKS


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 20, 2011)

finished!
9.5oz dry and 5oz good trim.

next round will have more plants and a better environment. (temps, humidity, etc)


----------



## vapedup (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice grow! Nice finish! More people should see this. Thread. Can't wait to c the next setup


----------



## panhead (Sep 14, 2011)

tommyo3000 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Marijuana-Growers-Insiders-Guide-Frank/dp/0929349008
> Marijuana Grower's Insider's Guide [Paperback]
> Mel Frank (Author)
> 
> ...


Hey bud,whats the chance you can post up that mix ratio in this thread,or even start another thread dedicated to that specific mix chart,if you dont copy & paste but write it up in your own words,but following the recipe i will see if we can put it up as a sticky in the hudroponics section.

I cant download on my internet device or i would get that myself,can you please post it for all gh users like myself,would be a huge benifit to the forum.

Thanks.


----------



## tommyo3000 (Sep 15, 2011)

panhead said:


> Hey bud,whats the chance you can post up that mix ratio in this thread,or even start another thread dedicated to that specific mix chart,if you dont copy & paste but write it up in your own words,but following the recipe i will see if we can put it up as a sticky in the hudroponics section.
> 
> I cant download on my internet device or i would get that myself,can you please post it for all gh users like myself,would be a huge benifit to the forum.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.angelfire.com/cantina/fourtwenty/articles/profiles.htm

This pages has Mel Frank's recipe on it... I have only used it for one rez or two. not a whole grow.

I currently use GH FLora Series in a specialized ratio that my hydro store buddy rigged up. .. You basically have spring Summer and Autumn mixes.. He based the N-P-K ratios on some discontinued fertilizer line that he thought had good ratios... It is very close to the Mel Frank ratio, actually.. I have it Sharpied on my grow room wall, so I don't have THAT recipe here in my house at the moment.

I plan on doing a side by side with Cutting Edge Solutions 3 part.. Apparently rhey have re-made the GH series with better ingredients and more fine-tuning from their norcal location.....


----------



## tommyo3000 (Sep 16, 2011)

G, M, B
Spring 9, 5, 8
Summer 8, 6, 4
Autumn 7, 6, 13
that is in ML/gallon

is the other recipe for flora series three part.. my hydro store friend formulated it to copy a brand that had these n-p-k ratios and then went out of business..

These N-P-K ratios mix up right in between "mel Frank's" and "ph imbalance's" ratios as shown on the cannastats page..

I like this with the Kool Bloom liquid and then powder..


----------



## cowell (Nov 13, 2011)

clowny you still on here bro?

check your pm's please.
Would like your input on things that I finally have rolling with the vert set up.


----------



## Ehkzz (Jan 11, 2012)

hell yea you have some very beautiful buds there chief


----------



## Aerokingcola (Sep 5, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> Hey dudes.
> So I bought some of these vertigrow trays. Circular flood trays with a hollowed center, allowing you to light it from the middle... Pictures will explain it better. The system is pretty cool because its pretty versatile. You can have different numbers of trays, and space them differently. You can also run it as ebb&flow, RDWC, or aero. You could also probably rig up a drip with some 1/2" tubing.
> bought them at www.vertigrowsystems.com
> 
> ...


Pretty good stuff... I'm all about scrunching as many plants under one light as possible. Hydro until the end of time


----------



## clivendon1 (Oct 7, 2012)

This is really cool, these vertigrow grows are getting more and more interesting as I browse.


----------

